# Minn Kota Endura C2 34



## Stefan1611 (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen Elektromotor zulegen und spiele mit den Gedanken diesen (Minn Kota Endura C2 34) zu kaufen.

Reicht der Motor für ein Zeepter 270 aus? Ich brauche das Boot zum "Moven" mit gesamter Ausrüstung (ist dann schon ein kleiner Hügel auf dem Boot mit mir oben drauf. Allerdings muss ich auf einem 35 ha See keine großen Entfernungen überwinden und fahre dann lieber zwei Mal.

Ansonsten brauche ich den Motor zum Montagen rausfahren und zum drillen. Wegen Kraut muss ich immer zum Fisch fahren und unter dem Boot drillen.

Reicht der Motor von der Power her oder soll ich einen größeren nehmen.

Danke für eure Hilfe
Stefan


----------



## marcus7 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Endura C2 34*

Hallo,

würde tendenziell einen größeren nehmen. Meiner hat 54Lbs und das ist auch nicht die Welt an Schub.

Für den angesprochenen See mag es reichen, aber du weißt ja nicht wo du in Zukunft evtl. mal fischen willst?

Zumindest ärgerst Du dich dann nicht, wenn dir der kleine zu wenig Schub hat.

mfg


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Endura C2 34*

Ich gebe Marcus7 recht. Vorallem läuft dann auch deine Batterie länger. Mehr Leistung an LBs = längere Akkudauer, ist doch so oder ?
Ich werde irgendwann auch noch einen E-Motor zulegen, dann wird es aber der C2 55 werden 

Marcus? Hast du den Rhino Vx-54 ?


----------



## marcus7 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Endura C2 34*

Hi Anglerprofi,

naja das deine Batterie dann länger hält vergiss mal lieber schnell wieder.
Je höher deine Schubleistung umso höher der Strom, den du aus dem Akku ziehst, aber man muss den stärkeren Mototr ja auch nicht immer auf vollem Schub fahren.

Nee, Watersnake heißt die Kiste die ich habe, ist aber baugleich dem Rhino VX(kommen wohl aus derselben China-Bude).

mfg


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Endura C2 34*

Okay. Ich weiß doch 
Beim 55er kannst du beim 3. Gang fahren und es reicht um zügig vorwärts zu kommen bei einem 2.70er Schlauchboot.
Wie lange hast du schon diesen Motor ; noch keine Probleme gehabt ?


----------



## marcus7 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Endura C2 34*

Hallo,

3Jahre sinds glaub ich. Naja für meine Zwecke ists i.O.
So oft benutze ich das Ding nicht (ist ja nicht überall erlaubt).
Aber bis jetzt muckt er nicht.
Einem Kollegen ist der Rhino VX schon mal durchgebrannt, aber nach stundenlangem Schleppen, also Dauerbetrieb.

Würde ich sehr oft E-Motor nutzen, hätte ich mir wohl auch einen Minn-Kota geholt. Aber so reicht er.

mfg


----------



## Stefan1611 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Endura C2 34*

Hallo, ich denke es wird ein multiguide varimax 40? Der ist zwar etwas teurer aber stufenlos, sparsam und hat einen 76er schaft. Ich denke der reicht dann auch bei Gegenwind. 

Was meint ihr dazu? 
Stefan


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Endura C2 34*

Keine Ahnung , ich kenne ihn nicht.
Aber wenn er vom Preis her so viel kostet wie ein Minn Kota dann würde ich eher zu dem greifen. Enduras haben nunmal bewährte Qualität und ich glaube es gibt sogar welche mit kurzem Schaft. Bin mir aber nicht sicher !


----------



## marcus7 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Minn Kota Endura C2 34*



Stefan1611 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich denke es wird ein multiguide varimax 40? Der ist zwar etwas teurer aber stufenlos, sparsam und hat einen 76er schaft. Ich denke der reicht dann auch bei Gegenwind.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?
> Stefan



Hi!

Laut Seite zu dem Motor wird er aber mit 24V, statt den üblichen 12V betrieben, nicht das du das übersehen hast.


mfg


----------

